# Hi hi



## Chaulis (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey everyone.

I'm Alex, an aspiring stage manager. I do community theatre in the detroit area. I have done atleast 30 shows in my 4 years of theatre and I enjoy each show for what it has to offer. I just got done being an ASM for Rocky Horror Show at Pontiac Theatre 4, lots of fun, I hope to do it pro someday. I want to learn as much as anyone can teach me, any advice is welcome any thoughts are welcome. Teach me for I am clay.


----------



## delnor (Mar 17, 2003)

LOL, I think Rocky Horror is more fun to goto to see the people who goto it then the actual show. I have seen it a few times and it always has an interesting croud. How was yours?


----------

